# 1099? Do I need to give myself one if I am the owner of a LLC?



## AccessHomes (Jan 6, 2012)

I am the owner of an LLC and the only member do I need to file a 1099 with the feds?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

If you paid yourself only as an employee, then no. If you paid yourself but not as an employee, then probably yes. Sounds like you need to consult with a bookkeeper.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Not a bookkeepper, you need to consult with an accountant.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

No...........


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

It depends, if you are a sole member LLC than no or your going to be taxed twice by the IRS. If your a single member LLC sub S corp and you should have been paying yourself than YES, you should be writing yourself a 1099. When in doubt, talk to an accountant.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I am also a sole member LLC and I file as a sole proprietor.

What do you file as?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Mine is a 2 person LLC(wife). We file as a partnership, however I also receive a paycheck bi weekly. Each year I send myself and the wife a schedule K to show any profit or loss.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I am also a sole member LLC and I file as a sole proprietor.
> 
> What do you file as?


I'm a Sub S corp. Not sure about other states but my company pays a marginal tax on P&L to the state and nothing to the IRS but you do have to file a form with the IRS showing your numbers and I pay regular old taxes where I can write off my toilet paper.


----------

